# replacing substrate



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Okay, almost every topic has been discussed about the shrimp hobby on this forum except how to replace aging substrate.

I'm dreading the day my ADA decides to poop out on me, I'm hoping it will be a long time but people say a year. I've hopefully lengthened its lifetime by using only RO water.

How exactly do you replace your substrate? There's obviously the option of moving the shrimps to another tank, but I have no other established tanks so option number 2? Unless you know a good way of establishing a temporary tank where CRS/CBS can stay without dying lol...

I'm also putting a pinch of new substrate in every week, how safe is that? Lol, this stuff leeched ammonia for like 2 months when I first set up the tank, I've had this extra substrate soaked for almost that time but I've been changing the water from the bucket sporadically. I know it doesn't work that way, but I was hoping to get some of it out anyways.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I was thinking of the same way in a bucket but use an established sponge filter from another tank in the bucket. 


Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

matti2uude said:


> I was thinking of the same way in a bucket but use an established sponge filter from another tank in the bucket.


Would you run your new ADA (or whatever substrate) until it stops leeching before? Or would you leave your shrimps in the bucket for a month or two? lol


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Yea let the Ada do its thing before you need it. 


Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## Yami (May 1, 2011)

it takes a lonnnng time for the ADA to biologically settle, but this is also the best time for growing plants


----------

